
Harvard didn't reject you because you're Asian - mooshoofan
https://gettingintohypsm.com/2018/12/08/you-didnt-get-rejected-because-youre-asian/
======
tomohawk
In the hypothetical, with 100 asians and 1 black all applying with identical
credentials, if the school picks the 1 black student and 1 of the 100 asians,
then the school certainly is being racist. They may be saying that they are
going for a diverse student body, but they are choosing the black student
because that student is not like the others in 1 category - race. So they are
using race as a factor, and in this hypothetical, the determining factor. The
fairest thing would be to put all 101 applicant names into a hat and pick 2.

